# La Paz to Puerto Vallarta



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi, 

I just bought a Rawson 30 in La Paz, the first sailboat I've owned since 1985. I need to sail her from La Paz to Puerto Vallarta. We will be leaving the first week of May. In addition to myself, I have 3 inexperienced crew and one good life long sailor to make the trip.

My question is: What kind of winds and seas can I expect from La Paz to Mazatlan? And then onward to Puerto Vallarta? Right now the winds seem to be primarily out of the south and south by southwest.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You really need to look at the coastal pilot for that area. Don't believe that they're currently available on-line yet though.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

La Paz has a good cruiser's net with the weather, ch 22 at 8 am. Weather in LP is generally affected by the land masses and is not the same as the sea.

The most common route to PV from LP is to go inside the islands Todos Santos and Cerralvo to Bahia de los Muertos the first day. It should be a downhill run. Watch out. The wind between the mainland (baja) and the islands can get wicked, and may be as much as 4 times (or more) than forecast or observed in the sea. Stop at the Giggling Marlin (the palapa at the far right of the bay) for drinks. On SSB, Don forecasts weather at 7:15 pm std. mountain time 6.5160 mghz.

From there continue south to Los Frailes. From there you should have a pleasant broad reach to PV, about 60 hours or so.

With that route you can shake down the boat and the crew before you make the long leg across.

Expect winds to be predominately from the N to NW, although it seems to vary throughout the day. Seas will be in proportion to the weather.

Check out Baja California's Traveling and Living Online Magazine for daily weather and forecasts. Have a good ride.

PS, I forgot to add, if you're not familiar with LP, check the tide times. You want to go with the outgoing tide, and for gods sake *STAY WITHIN THE MARKERS*. The markers don't make sense, but it's the only way out for a keelboat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Ianhlnd! Do you think this is a better route than over to Mazatlan then to PV?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That would work too, but Los Frailes would be closer. The problem with Mztlan to PV is usually benign weather, so expect to motor most of the way. Right now the wind is from the south here in Mztlan, remember it varies throughout the day, whereas if you run from Muertos or Los Frailes, you should be able to sail most of the way, the wind in the sea is generally pretty constant.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ianhlnd, email me, I have some other questions.

Kevin


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ian, 
since I'm a newbie, I have to post additional times before I have the privilege of emailing.

Kevin


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

kccolbran-

You should be able to e-mail and PM now...it requires 10 posts...you've got 11 now.


----------

